# FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE "mix and match sale!"



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Well its a long weekend so lets have a SALE! The sale starts today and goes till Sunday August 1st at closing time... Buy "ANY" 3 fish and get 1 more FREE! Selection is incredible now and I have just gotten in some new shipments recently and there are more shipments on the way! Prices start at $1.99 each and go up! Here is a quick list of some of my "everyday low prices".... Hope to see you all soon! Thanks for your continued support! mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM 
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes south of HWY 401
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway Station
-416-265-2026
CLOSED EVERY MONDAY AND TUESDAY
OPEN EVERY WEDNESDAY TO FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM

COMMUNITY FISH:
-all kinds of tetras priced from $1.99 each
-gold mystery snails $1.99 each
-apple snails $2.99 each
-barbs, gouramies, danios priced from $2.99 each
-LOTS of angelfish to choose from priced from $2.99 each
-cory catfish and plecos from $2.99 each
AND LOTS MORE TOO!

LIVE PLANTS priced from $3.99 each

SOUTH & CENTRAL AMERICAN CICHLIDS:
-LOTS to choose from priced from $1.99 each

AFRICAN CICHLIDS: 
-I still have the BEST selection of cichlids in Ontario! new shipments have arrived too so be sure to drop in!
-prices start at $1.99 each!

****please note that HST is not included in the prices above****


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll try to convince my parents to let me check it out!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Moved into the general market place


----------

